# how not to hook up a ups...



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Door Access control panel?


I see it like that often


----------



## RHWilks (Jul 14, 2012)

Not for a door, a rotating rack system for pulling orders in a warehouse.


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

Besides the workmanship, whats wrong with doing that?


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

BBQ said:


> Door Access control panel?
> 
> 
> I see it like that often


I've seen a few PLC cabinets done that way also.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

UPS's usually have batteries attached to, or in them....


----------



## RHWilks (Jul 14, 2012)

My question is, why not unhook the circuit set a 1900 with a RS cover and a receptacle, plug in the ups and drop a so cord from the cabinet and then plug into the ups? It does feed from the generator panel? I guess I am not that creative.


----------



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

With that nightmare of cabling in the top left of the picture, seems just it's just generally poor workmanship. 

For the power cords, would be nice if they put a couple 1/2" KO's in the panel and actually used a couple cord grips where the cables enter, otherwise looks pretty normal to me as well.


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

RHWilks said:


> My question is, why not unhook the circuit set a 1900 with a RS cover and a receptacle, plug in the ups and drop a so cord from the cabinet and then plug into the ups? It does feed from the generator panel? I guess I am not that creative.


We have to build a lot of small PLC panels where UPSs are required & that is how we normally do it. It would be nice if UPS anufacturers would put some terminals on the back but only very expensive or larger KVA ones do this.

I have to agree with the one poster here about the crappy workmanship in the picture.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

EBFD6 said:


> I've seen a few PLC cabinets done that way also.


 
Yep, we did it like that for a temp I/O


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I put in a 1900 with a single outlet on a RS cover and come out the side with SO with a male cord cap. Plug in the UPS and plug the cord into the UPS. If the UPS dies you just bypass it. 

Orange cord makes it look like an xmas light display. :laughing:


----------

